# Woolpack Norfolk March 2014



## redT1ger (May 29, 2014)

Been empty a while now, shame as it was the only pub in the village.


----------



## Zedstar (May 29, 2014)

I like this one bigtime, wicked find


----------



## mockingbird (May 30, 2014)

Good stuff bud!


----------



## UrbanX (May 30, 2014)

Liking this! Looks trashed from the outside, but is actually quite good condition inside! 
Great stuff, cheers for sharing!


----------



## barogerl (May 30, 2014)

Such a shame a pub that serves real beer closing down


----------



## flyboys90 (May 30, 2014)

Thats sad the only pub in the village and its closed!Great selection of photos.


----------



## The Wombat (May 31, 2014)

I hate to see pubs closing 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## roomthreeonefive (May 31, 2014)

just seen on the net that there are plans to replace it with 3 detatched houses


----------



## redT1ger (May 31, 2014)

Another old building gone :-( I had hoped someone would take it on as a country pub again


----------



## PageOne (Jun 2, 2014)

Smoking ban has forced a lot of small pubs to close, although being the only pub in the area one would think someone could make it pay. Building houses though offers a quick profit


----------



## alex76 (Jun 3, 2014)

That is the strangest racking for cask ales I have ever seen in pic 6... top photos its in a fair good state compared to the external of the gaff thanks for sharing I do like old pubs


----------

